# NGD - Skervesen "Coral Reef" Raptor 8 string - No Cool Title!



## JPMike (Sep 10, 2013)

So here it is!! My 1st out of the 6 builds I got incoming with Skervesen (Maciek has been really patient with me, hehe). This thing is, I can't describe it, STELLAR!! I can't even find one flaw on it, despite some other dudes with their guitars. Skervesen will be BIG!!! 

Specs:
Raptor FF 8 28"-26"
-Burl Poplar Top
-Black Limba body
-Ziricote Fretboard
-5 Piece Wenge Neck with Bubinga Stripes
-Tangent Curve Mother of Pearl Dots
-White Binding
-Viper Headstock
-BKP Black/Blue Zebra Miracle Man Set
-Titanium Rod
-Acrylic Finish

Photos: First from the Skervy guys then from me! Enjoy!


----------



## Philligan (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy shit, that looks awesome.  I really dig the whole back in general.


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Sep 10, 2013)

HNGD !!! The color association is stunning, I want to nom nom this neck


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome thread!! HNGD Mike (awaiting the glory of the remaining 5 builds, hehe)

A question about the acrylic finish: is it the same as what is called satin? And is there a same finish applied to the front and to the back (including back of the neck)? Might be a very stupid question, but I know very little about finishes sorry


----------



## knagy0325 (Sep 10, 2013)

Skervesen's burl poplar tops look awesome. Nice touch with the black/blue pickups. Dat neck looks insane!!!!
HNGD!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet baby jesus that's hot.
With all of these awesome NGDs popping up, I'm gonna need one soon so people can tell me how awesome it is xD

HNGD


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel seasick!

Amazing looking guitar. Hngd.


----------



## Pyrocario (Sep 10, 2013)

1 of 6......???? 

Looks lovely! HNGD


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 10, 2013)

^ Really - 1 of 6!?! 

That is just beautiful - a masterpiece! Congrats!!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Sep 10, 2013)

Any chance that any of the 6 builds are a 9 string?

Looks great, and I'm happy to see the Black Limba body turn out so great. I'm thinking about getting 2 Limba stripes on the neck to match the body better on my build.

How long was build time? My understanding is that the guys at Skervesen are FAST.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2013)

Dang, that is a nice 8! Thing is, it's just too bad that you'll need to sell it to raise funds to pay off those other builds you have going. But worry not! Hollowway is here to help a brotha out by buying off of you! 

That's a great name for it, too. Totally looks like it!


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 10, 2013)

That is one of the sexiest guitars I have ever seen.


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 10, 2013)

Dat. Stain and color scheme.  And six builds? If this is just the first, I can't wait to see what's in store for the other five. 

Would one of them happen to be a Shoggie? I've been really keen on them since they got released. A Raptor and a Swan are also on the GAS list as well for me.

Congrats on the beautiful new instrument! Forgot to say I also really like the bobbin color selection.


----------



## DakiEnt (Sep 10, 2013)

Dude, holy hell that thing is sweet. I can't decide if I like the top or the back better. Good work!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 10, 2013)

SUNOFABITCH that is gorgeous!!

Damn the f*cking GAS! That must sound huge and snarly as all hell. I really like the Miracle Man. It's got its pros/cons, but I dig the "big balls" tone they put out. Seriously massive. I love that stains they do on burled poplar; it has given me some ideas . 

What isn't there to say about this one? Top, neck, back, pickups, FF, woods? Congrats man. It makes me want to do things... in fact I will. Thanks for all of the hot porn


----------



## mphsc (Sep 10, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## larry (Sep 10, 2013)

that neck --I just want to pet it heavily; wenge and bubinga look great together. the volute is also quite handsome.

congrats.


----------



## Compton (Sep 10, 2013)

looks beast! congrats on the ngd


----------



## TheLyrm (Sep 10, 2013)

You'll have to excuse me, I have to go change my shorts.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 10, 2013)

As all the Skervesen I see, amazing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 10, 2013)

I've always been skeptical of getting a guitar with a Ziricote board because inlays won't look good on it but that looks awesome! Best Skervesen yet.

Happy NGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 10, 2013)

JPMike has the best taste in guitars hands down! The guitar looks amazing and the finish is gorgeous ! Wraios aderfe  HNGD!


----------



## Luke Scicluna (Sep 10, 2013)

Six? SIX??? Can't... wait.... for.... mine....

Happy NGD!

Please cut back on guitars dude, I want my guitar this decade :'(


----------



## guiurso (Sep 10, 2013)

OH MY FVCKING FVCK, THAT IS A WORK OF ART!! HNGD!!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry guys, I've been masturbating on it all day!! 

It's such an amazing guitar...


----------



## Seventary (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats! Sweet as hell, dude.


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Sep 10, 2013)

GAAAAAAAAASSSSSSS !!!!!!!!oneeleven!!!!!!!!
Skervesen now hit the top spot for "next windfall, I&#8217;m getting a quote from those guys!"


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 10, 2013)

No words Mike! Just awesome!!! 

1 down, 5 to go and we're out of nails to bite!

PS: You picked the day of the new iPhone presentation, but you were faster and the Scervy SEXIER!


----------



## Michael T (Sep 10, 2013)

I want it !!!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha, iPhone 5S/5C can't beat Guitar Porn!!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 10, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Haha, iPhone 5S/5C can't beat Guitar Porn!!



Nothing can...

How about a family photo now...? eh, please...?


----------



## Thasman (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing guitar, that back is amazing HNGD
what's the neck like?


----------



## Forkface (Sep 10, 2013)

God Almighty...


----------



## loopjunkie (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice guitar i am HELLA jealous!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 10, 2013)

That is the best top I've ever seen.


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 10, 2013)

HNGD! skervy GAS


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^ What he said!!! Congrats, HNGD!!!


----------



## Mklane (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh Yeeaah! More Limba!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 10, 2013)

I have yet to see an ugly....scratch that, an average looking Skervesen. These things always blow me away. NEED.


----------



## dicknoluck (Sep 11, 2013)

gosh, Skervy's are such amazing builds. I have to agree, I've never seen one "meh" guitar from them. Always quality. They produce some of the most breathtaking guitars I've ever seen.

HNGD! Enjoy it for the rest of us


----------



## NickS (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful

That is probably my favorite headstock ever!!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks amazing dude, congrats! 

Mine should be shipping soon... but now it's not soon enough!!!


----------



## lobotom (Sep 11, 2013)

Outstanding! Congratulations.

Alex


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Sep 11, 2013)

That looks amazing. Neck reminds me of the Ibanez TAM100!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 11, 2013)

Pure sex! Congrats man!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Sep 11, 2013)

That finish with _those_ pickups and *that* neck... I don't think there's something I want more in the world than your guitar


----------



## JPMike (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys, if you haven't ordered a Skervy yet... Just do it!!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 11, 2013)

JPMike said:


> ...Just do it!!



Reminds me of the headstock...


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations dude, that guitar is stunning.


----------



## baryton (Sep 11, 2013)

DAMN this one is totally awesome!!! Congrats



JEngelking said:


> Would one of them happen to be a Shoggie? I've been really keen on them since they got released. A.



My Shoggi 8 strings is one the way ^^ 

Here is the Fretboard


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice finish! that neck looks delicious.
Also why didn't the binding go all the way 'round?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 11, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> Nice finish! that neck looks delicious.
> Also why didn't the binding go all the way 'round?



For the arm contour, so it feels comfy on my forearm.


----------



## wilch (Sep 11, 2013)

Amazing! Truly amazing. They're doing it quick for you too it seems!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mike, Skervesen just posted your guitar on their facebook page:






They're calling your guitar the "Bravo" series. I'm so jealous right now. Can't wait to see my guitars younger brother come to fruition. Can't believe your first guitar is my favorite skervesen so far. Let me know when you come to Boston for Berkley so we can jam with our skervys. Also DIBS x10000 if you sell this man haha.


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't show every guitar to my fiancée that I like. But when I do it is ....ing beautiful such as this one!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Sep 11, 2013)

The Black Limba back with Wenge/Bubinga neck looks soooooo gooooood!


----------



## maxturbator (Sep 11, 2013)

Whoooooaaaa. Sweet choices, man. Beautiful instrument. How long do their builds take?


----------



## kenshin (Sep 11, 2013)

This looks so good, it's gonna get to the point where I have a mighty need for one, I just know it!


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cool I love it!!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 11, 2013)

What's up with the Bravo thing?


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 11, 2013)

Inspired by my sharky Skervey JP? 

You have good taste in guitars and usernames


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 11, 2013)

That top is ridiculous  

I have mixed feelings about the pickup bobbins, though they do suit the blue theme really well


----------



## JPMike (Sep 12, 2013)

maxturbator said:


> Whoooooaaaa. Sweet choices, man. Beautiful instrument. How long do their builds take?



No idea, for now I am happy. It's like the Skervy guy gave me a tranquillising shot, since Maciek was getting spammed by my texts when is my first one coming out. I guess the 2nd one will be out sometime soon.  


Erockomania said:


> What's up with the Bravo thing?



Nothing special, don't worry about it. If you knew me, you would know.



JP Universe said:


> Inspired by my sharky Skervey JP?
> 
> You have good taste in guitars and usernames



Oh yes, sir!!! MDB's Green Raptor and your Sharky Lizard were the main inspirations for this build.  

Me and you are alike!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 12, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Nothing special, don't worry about it. If you knew me, you would know.



Well now we HAVE to know! haha


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 12, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. That is such a cool guitar.


----------



## chassless (Sep 12, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Well now we HAVE to know! haha



i hope it has to do with a certain entertaining fictitious individual called Johnny


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow! That is so gorgeous, what impeccable taste ! Congratulations  
Did I read correctly in that the luthier made and is selling 6 of these? What is the price?


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 12, 2013)

Eight_String_Slinger said:


> Wow! That is so gorgeous, what impeccable taste ! Congratulations
> Did I read correctly in that the luthier made and is selling 6 of these? What is the price?



They are all for JP, because he is a guitar whore to the highest order.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 12, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> They are all for JP, because he is a guitar whore to the highest order.



hahahahahahahaahahahahah!!!! lollollol


----------



## Repsak (Sep 13, 2013)

That top!!


----------



## Estock (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow! That neck is insane.


----------



## jfrey (Sep 15, 2013)

the sexiest back i've ever seen!


----------



## Valennic (Sep 17, 2013)

The more I see of these, the more I want one. Fall overtime may just procure me one . HNGD man, she looks like a beast .


----------



## Overtone (Sep 17, 2013)

bravo re!

i love it! Is this the one where you were planning some kind of special inlay?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh .... yes!


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 17, 2013)

HNGD, Congrats!! Totally love that neck 

For me, Skervy has been "on deck" for a while now, but you JPxxx gas-masters are pushing me over the edge 

Shad


----------



## JPMike (Sep 17, 2013)

Overtone said:


> bravo re!
> 
> i love it! Is this the one where you were planning some kind of special inlay?



Haha, thanks re!! 

Nope, that's not it!! 



Fred the Shred said:


> Oh .... yes!



Thank you, Freddie!! 



shadscbr said:


> HNGD, Congrats!! Totally love that neck
> 
> For me, Skervy has been "on deck" for a while now, but you JPxxx gas-masters are pushing me over the edge
> 
> Shad



Skervy has been pulling some amazing guitars lately and really bringing up cool and unique ideas on the table. I support them 100%!! 

Well, I suffer from GAS. I think I will die from GAS attack one day.


----------



## Cjanz (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a beauty.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 17, 2013)

this could be my all time favorite 8. congratulations! I'm looking forward to seeing your other builds


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Mike!!
Everything your specs are PERFECT!!!
Congrats!!!

Shun


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 18, 2013)

OOooohh..... words... should've sent... for a poet...

HNGD. I am officially jealous of all Skervesen owners, never mind you xD


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Sep 18, 2013)

OMFG that top...............that top is the best top i have ever seen on a guitar ever. you lucky son of a bitch. HNGD


----------



## jimwratt (Sep 18, 2013)

frogunrua said:


> I don't show every guitar to my fiancée that I like. But when I do it is ....ing beautiful such as this one!



Speaking of fiancés, I think women should propose to us by giving us guitars like this. Yeah, that's the new requirement. Kiss my ass Zales.


----------



## crg123 (Sep 19, 2013)

^ If only. What a perfect world that would be... haha


----------



## Suho (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, such a beautiful guitar. I am envious.


----------



## Samsaracircle (Sep 28, 2013)

Dat one is so pretty.... the neck and back of body is like ahhhh .... me please


----------



## rifft (Sep 28, 2013)

Dude, that black limba body + wenge neck is an amazing combo! The front is pretty sick too, i guess, but that back...


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 28, 2013)

Another good lookin' Skerv!


----------



## Compton (Sep 28, 2013)

I really wanna play yours to feel what a 28-26 feels like! Looks fantastic man HNGD!!


----------



## icos211 (Sep 28, 2013)

Now that I have retrieved my jaw from the floor, I can say this: I saw #2 from your run on Facebook, when is that expected? And are there any pics from the other builds that you are greedily hoarding?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 29, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Now that I have retrieved my jaw from the floor, I can say this: I saw #2 from your run on Facebook, when is that expected? And are there any pics from the other builds that you are greedily hoarding?



Patience, my friend!


----------



## Daken1134 (Sep 29, 2013)

congrats she is gorgeous like most skerv stuff, lemme know what you think about the MM set of BKP's cause i personally was really unpleased with them


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 29, 2013)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 1, 2013)

Love it!


----------

